#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Индийский отшельник может приехать в Сочи для адаптации к России

## Eugeny

Россиянин, тайно проживший 15 лет отшельником в лесах Индии, вернулся на родину. Процесс социальной адаптации, возможно, пройдет в Сочи.

В эту историю верится с трудом, но она произошла на самом деле. Россиянин Кирилл Померанцев много лет жил отшельником в пещере неподалеку от города Манали на севере Индии. В 1995 году он приехал в эту страну по полугодовой туристической визе. Но полугода оказалось достаточным, чтобы увлечься буддизмом и устремиться к постижению высшей духовности. И чем ближе была дата отъезда из Индии, тем меньше хотелось россиянину уезжать.

В итоге Померанцев решил остаться, чтобы найти «свой дзен». Он подался в леса, отрешился от мира и начал постигать тонкости буддизма. Все эти годы о местонахождении отшельника ни сном ни духом не ведали ни местные власти, ни полиция, ни родственники на родине.  Выживать в гостеприимных индийских лесах Померанцеву помогали местные жители: они подкармливали россиянина и направляли его на духовный путь.

Мне посоветовали, что, если я хочу достичь прогресса в религии, то лучше лет двенадцать пожить в лесу. Поразмышлять, почитать определенную литературу. Тогда возможен духовный прогресс.

Кирилл Померанцев, российский отшельник в Индии

Спустя 15 лет отшельник решил объявиться. То ли нашел дзен, то ли отчаялся его искать, толком пока неизвестно. В январе этого года Померанцев пришел в посольство России и заявил, что духовно созрел к возвращению домой. 

Впрочем, прежде чем отправить отшельника восвояси, индийские власти сначала проверили, откуда в чужестранце столько тяги к расширению сознания. Пробили по базе наркодилеров, пропустили через досье полиции. И только после этого выдали «Свидетельство о возвращении в Российскую Федерацию» - первый и единственный документ за последние годы. Никаких других у россиянина при себе не оказалось.

По информации агентства РИА Новости, Кирилл Померанцев успешно пересек границу и прибыл в Россию. После небольшой заминки в московском аэропорту «Шереметьево», вызванной причудливостью въездного документа, духовного искателя передали на поруки его матери.

Она уже заявила, что подумывает увезти сына в Сочи. По ее мнению, именно здесь ее сыну будет проще всего адаптироваться в России. Тем временем сам индийский отшельник намерен продолжить изучение буддизма. А может, и нет. С полной уверенностью он пока ни о чем не говорит. Даже не уверен в собственном возрасте,  заявляя, что ему «42 или 43 года».
http://макспортал.рф/ru/gorod/zametk...atsii-k-rossii

----------

AndyZ (06.09.2012), Pyro (06.09.2012), Вова Л. (06.09.2012), Топпер- (07.09.2012), Фил (06.09.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Маугли?

----------

AndyZ (06.09.2012), Eugeny (06.09.2012), Zom (06.09.2012), Иляна (07.09.2012), Уэф (10.09.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Непонятно, буддист или индуист...

Тут пишут то так, то так. Да и на этом видео, вроде, индуискую книгу держит. А вообще инетерсный человек - у меня всегда вызывали интерес люди, отказывающиеся от благ цивилизации ради духовного развития. Интересно было бы узанть, что он там изучал, у кого...

----------

Echo (07.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Он отказался не только от благ. Я что - то не уверен, что он из лесов Индии звонил, писал, помогал родственникам. 

Он просто тупо пропал без вести. 




> Все эти годы о местонахождении отшельника ни сном ни духом не ведали ни местные власти, ни полиция, ни родственники на родине.


Это на мой взгляд не очень хорошо. Хочешь стать отшельником - становись, но по человечески. что ли? и куда он сюда приехал. Всем привет - вот он я - кормите, поите, заботьтесь, адаптируйте меня. Профессии и места работы - нет, и не хочется, и не можется.....
10 лет в лесу - не шутка.... в общем - не одобряю....



> Тем временем сам индийский отшельник намерен продолжить изучение буддизма. А может, и нет.


- может продолжит.... а может и нет.... не, положительно - не нравится  он мне....

----------


## Tomahawk

В видеосюжете его мать рассказывала, что каждый год ездила в Индию встречаться с ним

----------


## Zom

Видимо неасилил -)

----------

Джигме (07.09.2012), Сергей Хос (06.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще эта инфа очень пожилая и изрядно усечённая и искажённая.
Здесь -- подробнее: интервью с его мамой.

----------

AndyZ (06.09.2012), Аминадав (06.09.2012), Вова Л. (06.09.2012), Топпер- (07.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> *духовно созрел* к возвращению домой.


гордость моя за россиян. До нас надо еще дозреть.

Слышал давно случай, как один профессор (то ли из нашего вуза, то ли еще где-то) внезапно бросил все и уехал в Тибет или Непал медитировать. Начал новую жизнь внезапно. Не исповедимы пути ... А у этого человека свой путь. Не хорошо всех под одну доктринальную гребенку ровнять.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Профессии и места работы - нет


Ну почему же? Можно:
а) начать учить, став неким гуру (паства 100% найдется, такой ведь опыт);
б) начать зарабатывать большие деньги. Он ведь не просто бомжевал, а духовно развивался. Значит может освоить любую профессию.

П.С. Индуист он, а не буддист  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Боюсь, что Сочи двоих не выдержит.  :Frown:

----------

Bob (07.09.2012), Eugeny (22.10.2012), Zom (07.09.2012), Сергей Ч (07.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> гордость моя за россиян. До нас надо еще дозреть.


Главное не перезреть.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Прятался он там от чего-то. Семья-то более чем непростая, если маман говорит,что еще в юности много путешествовала по Индии, да еще пару раз в год сына навещала... Ничто не мешало ему восстановить паспорт и жить легально. Уж простите, нет во мне романтизму, но знаю я несколько таких историй. Одна прямо у меня на глазах разворачивается. У человека паспорт закончился, а срок исковой давности не вышел. Тоже если попадется, будет духовного искателя изображать - а что, очень удобно. И вот это "включение дурака" - "Я не знаю, сколько мне лети, то ли 42, то ли 43", вот чо смеяться-то? Он не знает какая сейчас дата на календаре и не знает, когда он родился? И это при том, что маман постоянно навещала? Ой не сходятся концы с концами в этой истории.

----------

Chong_Kwan (07.09.2012), Epihod (07.09.2012), Pyro (07.09.2012), Иляна (07.09.2012), Топпер- (07.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

- Так у вас и дети есть???
- Да! Штук пять или шесть, я точно не помню... [сквозь слезы, сморкаясь в головной платок] Я так давно не видела своих ангелочков...

Так что мамочка совершенно не обязана помнить, сколько лет ребенку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

так мамочка ладно, старенькая уже. Дяденька-отшельник поражает гладостью физиономии, а также феерическими рассказами про то, что ему какую-то там муку мололи на водяной мельнице. Ну и про свеклу тоже доставило.

----------

Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Кстати да, опасная инфа про дядечку... Если выяснится, что там буряка можно по два урожая в год снимать, а с него, как известно, борщ все отшельники и делают, то сейчас братья славяне в массовом порядке просто на зиму для начала ломанутся там медитировать по пещерам и останутся - и пропала Индия для туризма! Какой туризм когда никакой экзотики?

Что-то борща со сметаной захотелось с утра пораньше. Видно, мне дальная дорога светит, хотя бы до магазина за свеклой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Он отказался не только от благ. Я что - то не уверен, что он из лесов Индии звонил, писал, помогал родственникам.
> 
> Он просто тупо пропал без вести.


Никого не напоминает?  :Smilie:

----------


## Shunja

Хорошо же нам иронизировать сидя дома, нам бы из пещерки то пошутить, ан нет.
А так он молодец. 
По любому.

----------

Вова Л. (07.09.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Хорошо же нам иронизировать сидя дома, нам бы из пещерки то пошутить, ан нет.
> А так он молодец. 
> По любому.


Вы уж простите, но на молодца он не тянет. Врет многовато.

----------

Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Вы не поверите, но я не знаю, какое сейчас число и день недели. )) Знаю, что сентябрь. И сколько лет моим детям - тоже, все время бывшую спрашиваю.

----------

Bob (07.09.2012), Юй Кан (07.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Вы уж простите, но на молодца он не тянет. Врет многовато.


c чего вы взяли, что он врёт?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Вы не поверите, но я не знаю, какое сейчас число и день недели. )) Знаю, что сентябрь. И сколько лет моим детям - тоже, все время бывшую спрашиваю.


вы не знаете, сколько вам лет?  Вы рассказываете душезиптельную историю, как вас обворовали, оставили без денег и документови вы пошли отшельничать, но ваша семья знает где вы, что с вами и где вы отшельничаете, приезжает в гости и явно подрасывает бабла. Потому что ахинея про свеклу и молотую муку... Сорри, но это за пределами добра и зла.

Опять же, на изумление целые зубы и очень белые нежные руки.

----------

Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Я, честно говоря, не следил за историей этого человека, он не вызвал моего интереса. Я не следил, что он там говорил. Может и врет, может нет. Бывают совершенно чокнутые люди и соврешенно чокнутые семьи, я с хипповских времен знаю такие. 

Сколько мне лет я помню примерно, плюс-минус год. Каждый раз вычисляю (год рождения помню). Есть вещи, которые я просто не в состоянии запомнить. Если Вы спросите, в каком году было Нормандское завоевание, или в каком году Фалес предсказал затмение солнца - отвечу с легкостью. Но вот что я делал вчера, я уже не смогу сказать. Придется долго вспоминать, и вспомню максимум пару событий. Помнить бытовуху - только забивать ненужным хламом память.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Такое вполне возможно запутаться в своих годах. Я по монгольски прибавлял лишний год и тоже как-то неправильно сказал. Когда не видишь календарь даже какой год можно спутать сейчас на дворе стоит если до этого не обращал внимания на календарь. Три четыре года без календаря и вы тоже начнете путаться в показаниях.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Такое вполне возможно запутаться в своих годах. Я по монгольски прибавлял лишний год и тоже как-то неправильно сказал. Когда не видишь календарь даже какой год можно спутать сейчас на дворе стоит если до этого не обращал внимания на календарь. Три четыре года без календаря и вы тоже начнете путаться в показаниях.


человек только что сделал себе документ, в котором стоит и его дата рождения, и дата, когда этот документ выдан. Он этот документ получал не приходя в сознание? Ваще-то он заявление от руки писал, на получение этого документа. С датой рождения, датой подачи заявления и подписью.

ТАкие всякие потерянцы и у нас тут регулярно всплывают, разной стпени интересности, именно поэтому история вызывает вопросы. НАпример, и чего его так резко в феврале дернуло в Россию....

----------


## Юй Кан

> вы не знаете, сколько вам лет?  Вы рассказываете душезиптельную историю, как вас обворовали, оставили без денег и документови вы пошли отшельничать, но ваша семья знает где вы, что с вами и где вы отшельничаете, приезжает в гости и явно подрасывает бабла. Потому что ахинея про свеклу и молотую муку... Сорри, но это за пределами добра и зла.
> 
> Опять же, на изумление целые зубы и очень белые нежные руки.


Так, спокойно... Не бум обвинять во вранье Елену, в "показаниях" которой кабачки, строго в пределах бобра и козла : ), обратились в свеклу, а нормальные зубы и руки неведомого ей парня стали "на изумление...". %)

С другой стороны, есть очень трезвый и глубоко бдительный подход, определяемый российской максимой "Верю всякому зверю, а тебе, ежу, -- погожу!"
И за глаза годить, говорят, лучше молча. : ))

Чего вообще к парню (бывшему, как понимаю, _десантнику_) прицепились?
Может, он по линии СВР там отшельничал, а?! : ))
15 лет отсидел, со свиданиями два раза в год...
И кабы на него были хоть какие-нибудь материалы в недрах архивов всяких внутренних дел -- сидеть бы ему, хотя бы временно, не в Сочах, а в моск. кутузке.

----------

Shunja (07.09.2012), Вова Л. (07.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> человек только что сделал себе документ, в котором стоит и его дата рождения, и дата, когда этот документ выдан. Он этот документ получал не приходя в сознание? Ваще-то он заявление от руки писал, на получение этого документа. С датой рождения, датой подачи заявления и подписью.
> 
> ТАкие всякие потерянцы и у нас тут регулярно всплывают, разной стпени интересности, именно поэтому история вызывает вопросы. НАпример, и чего его так резко в феврале дернуло в Россию....


Ну, Вы учтите, что СМИ всегда найдут, чем подперчить материал. И наверняка краски там сгущены, для большего колориту. Я вот сказал, что не запоминаю дни рождений - и если б это было во время интервью, на полосах бы висело "Этот человек не знает, когда и как он пришел в этот мир!!" 

А что там со свеклой, я не читал, сорри. Пробежал глазами по диагонали.

В общем, не вижу ничего сильно фантастического в этой истории. Вот когда я вижу рассказы про людей, двадцать лет изучавших тайное ушу в монастыре в Шамбале, то тут все сразу ясно.

----------

Eugeny (07.09.2012), Вова Л. (07.09.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Если не отмечать др в течении 15 лет, то возраст легко можно и подзабыть. Странно, что у него плюс-минус всего год, а не больше. 

Не вижу ничего "запредельного" в мукЕ собственного помола для Индии, где в деревнях ниакакой другой вобщем-то и не знают. Живя там 15 лет и будучи ограниченым в средствах еще и не такое освоишь. 

Вообщем-то, этому человеку, вроде, ничего от нас не нужно - он даже не подзревает о нашем существовании. Довольно странно что эта невинная новость вызвает столь скептически-саркастическую реакцию...

----------

Kit (07.09.2012), Буль (07.09.2012), Фил (07.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

я вот тоже в шоке от реакции форумчан на эту новость. Например, тех отшельников, которые жили много лет назад (Миларепа и пр.), мы признаем, а тех, которых видим своими глазами - нет. Видимо, для нас важна недоступность объекта почитания, его, так сказать, гипотетичность. А живое существо рядом вызывает чувство реальности, когда не надо верить, а можно увидеть. Мы же предпочитаем верить в что-то далекое и недоступное. Поэтому такое отторжение того, что происходит рядом с нами.

----------

Алевлад (08.09.2012), Вова Л. (08.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Человек пытался что-то сделать.

----------


## Алевлад

А я болтаю языком.

----------

